# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Девиз сегодняшнего дня

## Irina

Под каким девизом прошел сегодня ваш день?

----------


## Irina

Сегодня мой день прошел под девизом:  Улыбайся - дари радость себе и окружающим.

----------


## multiarc

Долой праздный образ жизни даже в праздники!)))

----------


## Irina

Работа не волк - в лес не убежит

----------


## Irina

весна + любовь = отличное настроение

----------


## Akasey

Ум всему голова

----------


## multiarc

Пусть плохо всё и нервы на пределе, пусть потухли фонари все на улице моей, пусть отвернулись дорогие люди мне, но не тужу, как выглядит всё -- не так плохо по-сути, ведь счастливы мы те кто живы пока =).

----------


## Asteriks

У творческой личности есть спады и подъёмы.

----------


## Sanych

Выходной!!

----------


## Evil

Не рой яму другому.

----------


## Irina

Будь проще и к тебе потянутся люди.

----------


## Irina

Никогда не оглядывайся назад - смотри только вперед и живи только одним мгновением.

----------


## Asteriks

Не ищи работу и она тебя не найдёт.

----------


## Irina

Всегда держи хвост пистолетом

----------


## Asteriks

Сегодня лучше, чем вчера, а завтра лучше, чем сегодня.

----------


## Irina

Хочешь быть счастливым? Будь им.

----------


## Irina

Лучший отдых - это сон

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Как возвышенны для меня помышления Твои, Боже, и как велико число их!(Пс.138:17)

----------


## Irina

Неприятность эту мы переживём

----------


## Akasey

Сегодня день прошел впустую - ни сердцу, ни уму, ни **ю...

(извиняюсь, но как-то так)

----------


## Irina

Живи красиво,но аккуратно

----------


## Irina

Было бы здоровье, а остальное приложится

----------


## Asteriks

Кто людям помогает, тот тратит время зря.

----------


## Irina

Если говорить, то честно,
если смотреть, то обворожительно,
если идти, то так, чтобы вслед оборачивались,
если бить, то расчётливо,
если любить, то по-настоящему,
если обнимать, то крепко,
если целовать, то до головокружения,
если смеяться, то до слёз,
если плакать, то в одиночестве,
если спрашивать, то тактично,
если помогать, то только когда просят,
если дарить, то от души,
если помнить, то вечно,
если прощать, то легко,
если прощаться, то навсегда!.

----------


## Irina

Своё настроение мы делаем своими руками

----------


## Irina

Хочешь сделать что-то хорошо - сделай это сам.

----------


## Irina

Если не можешь остановить безобразие - надо его возглавить

----------


## Akasey

Жизнь - омут

----------


## Irina

Лениться тоже нужно с удовольствием

----------


## Irina

Земная жизнь слишком коротка, для того чтобы тратить ее на неприятные воспоминания.

----------


## Irina

Активность – это необычное желание противодействовать обычной лени.

----------


## Irina

Важнее всего иметь хорошее настроение, остальное - вопрос денег.

----------


## Irina

Позволь себе хоть 1 удовольствие в день - и жизнь перестанет казаться хмурой.

----------


## Irina

Высшая цель в жизни женщины – вечное совершенство

----------


## Irina

Жизнь интересна только любопытным.

----------


## Asteriks

Работа - не волк, от неё не убежишь.

----------


## Irina

Если есть вход, пожалуй, будет и выход.

----------


## Irina

Живи по средствам, даже если для этого необходимо залезть в долги.

----------


## Irina

Мало быть кузнецом своего счастья, главное - не злоупотреблять кувалдой!

----------


## Irina

Я смыслю - значит просуществую

----------


## tra-ta-ta

Я дышу - значит живу

----------


## Irina

Только справившись со слабостью мы становимся сильнее.

----------


## Irina

Перечить нежно ... Смей!!!

----------


## Irina

Никогда не вини себя в своих неприятностях. Если оглядеться - вокруг полно людей.

----------


## Irina

УМЕТЬ бездельничать - тоже дар

----------


## Irina

Не навреди.

----------


## Irina

Врагу не сдаётся наш гордый Варяг

----------


## Irina

Всегда есть возможность не отвечать на неудобные вопросы, мотивируя это тем, что вопросы - дурацкие.

----------


## Irina

Нет предела совершенству.

----------


## Irina

Мы не знаем куда идём, но шагаем со знанием дела!

----------


## Irina

Не живи прошлым - радуйся настоящему.

----------


## Irina

Не ищи оправдание - ищи причину.

----------


## Irina

Сеять разумное, доброе, вечное

----------


## Irina

Всё надо делать вовремя, даже опаздывать.

----------


## Irina

*Люби жизнь,но не жди,что она полюбит тебя.*

----------


## Irina

Возможные горести преврати в радости .

----------


## Irina

Успевает всюду тот, кто никуда не торопится.

----------


## Irina

Рождённый летать, падать и ползать со временем научится.

----------


## Irina

Правильный выбор – источник счастья.

----------


## Irina

Если тебе не везет - не огорчайся, ведь если повeзёт, то неизвестно ещё в какую сторону.

----------


## Irina

Загнали в угол? Не спеши огорчаться. Вполне возможно, что это - тот самый пятый угол, который ты регулярно и безуспешно разыскивал.

----------


## Irina

Жить для мира - не меньший подвиг, чем умереть за него.

----------


## Irina

*Дороже чести только долг.*

----------


## Irina

Не слушай никого, пока есть возможность говорить.

----------


## Irina

Чем больше в твоей жизни минусов, тем больше шансов, что они когда-нибудь перекрестятся в плюсы.

----------


## Irina

В игре без правил не бывает исключений.

----------


## Irina

Серьёзность моих мыслей заставляет меня улыбаться.

----------


## Irina

*Не стоит верить в чудеса, они-то в нас не верят.*

----------


## Irina

То, что ты получаешь от жизни - это то, что ты жизни даешь.

----------


## Irina

Жизнь состоит в движении.

----------


## Irina

Потеряла совесть. Нашедшего просьба не возвращать, вознаграждение гарантирую.

----------


## Irina

*Оптимист и на колу орёт: "Прорвёмся!"*

----------


## Irina

*Сияй со звездами и пари с облаками.*

----------


## Irina

*На факты лучше не смотреть, а то ещё сглазишь*

----------


## Irina

*Помогать нужно лишь тогда, когда просят. Уже хотя бы затем, чтобы просили.*

----------


## Irina

*Обидчика бог судит.*

----------


## Akasey

утром выпил день свободен

----------


## Irina

*Не беспокойся о потере времени, беспокойся о том, что теряешь жизнь.*

----------


## Irina

*Не делай что-либо из-за страха. Не ошибиться – это не благоразумие.*

----------


## Irina

*Всё проходит.* (Всё проходит,кроме ощущения что всё куда-то незаметно исчезает.)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Живи, люби и радуйся=)

----------


## Irina

Солнце, воздух и вода - наши лучшие друзья.

----------


## Irina

*Будь проще, но слишком не увлекайся, а то к тебе потянутся микробы и амёбы.*

----------


## Irina

*В хорошее надо верить, на лучшее - надеяться, к плохому - готовиться.*

----------


## HARON

*Жить хорошо! А хорошо жить--ещё лучше!*

----------


## Irina

*Совесть тоже должна иметь совесть*

----------


## Irina

Готова объяснить что угодно при условии, что вы тоже этого не понимаете.

----------


## Irina

*Иногда руки так и чешутся сделать что-нибудь бескорыстно-хорошее, но трезво поразмыслив, предпочитаю жить с расчёсанными руками.*

----------


## Irina

*Сколько от слов к делу ни переходи, а все равно тянет вернуться к словам.*

----------


## Irina

* Даже витая в облаках , думай о земном.*

----------


## Irina

*Спокойствие надо не только сохранять, но и преумножать.*

----------


## Irina

*Не стоит Вам спорить со мной. В споре я могу наговорить Вам ТАКИХ крылатых слов, размах крыльев которых впечатлит всех*

----------


## Irina

*Не оскорбляй человека. Он может начать отстреливаться.*

----------


## Irina

*Бывшие отношения не пятнают дружбой. Конец есть конец.*

----------


## Irina

*Мной овладело чувство долга, но к счастью ненадолго.*

----------


## Irina

*Иногда отступление - это возможность для разбега*

----------


## Irina

Люби себя и плюй на всех, 
и в жизни ждёт тебя успех.

----------


## vova230

Спокойствие, только спокойствие.

----------


## Irina

*В жизни большинства людей великими бывают только сожаления.*

----------


## Irina

*Я за мир! Я даже со своими плохими привычками не хочу бороться*

----------


## Irina

Медленно опускаюсь на дно. Попробую хотя бы от него оттолкнуться чтобы выплыть.

----------


## Irina

*Человек с повышенной самооценкой одиноким не бывает: самооценка рядом!*

----------


## Irina

*Не хочешь делать сам - посоветуй другому.*

----------


## Irina

*На всякий случай соглашаюсь со всеми - а вдруг хоть кто-нибудь окажется прав.*

----------


## Irina

*Для результативного действия надо быть уверенным в то, что это дело действительно стоит того.*

----------


## Irina

*Лучше быть воробьём на помойке, чем орлом в клетке.*

----------


## PatR!oT

сиськи рулят )))))

----------


## Irina

*Мало найти своё место в жизни. Надо найти его первым...*

----------


## Irina

*Дорогу осилит идущий.*

----------


## Irina

*Если тебе кажется, что у тебя всё хорошо, то не вздумай креститься - это плохая примета.*

----------


## Irina

*Не распыляй силы на пыльных ухабах жизни*

----------


## Justin

В нашем мире много психов : каждый пятый в мире псих , говори со мною тихо , может я один из них

----------

